

Meeting Human Needs with Magic - kanenathan213
http://rationalistsoapbox.posterous.com/meeting-human-needs

======
merciBien
For many of us, the top 3 boxes in Maslow's pyramid are resolved through work,
belonging to teams at work, self esteem through the paycheck reward system,
self-actualization through the building of collaborative relationships and
sharing of difficult situations. If work is removed as a requirement for the
less hard working, as the article puts it, I suspect they'd become a problem
for society, similar to the chronically unemployed today.

